# İç ve Dış Tehditler > ABD Zulmü ve Müslümanlar >  Federasyon ustası, Paul Henze'nin Türkiye aşkı

## bozok

*Federasyon ustası, CIA'lı Paul Henze'nin Türkiye aşkı* 


*Nuriye ATABEY* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 22/03/2009* 


Rant Corparation’den Paul Henze mi desek?

İstanbul’da CIA istasyon şefliği yapmış olan, hani Abdi İpekçi ile öldürülmeden kısa süre önce görüşen Henze mi desek?

Ya da kısa adı *SOTA* olan Türkistan ve Azerbeycan Araştırma Merkezi’nin (Hollanda) danışmanı olan Paul Henze mi desek? Ya da *Turkey and Atatürk’s Legacy* (Türkiye ve Atatürk’ün Mirası) adlı kitabın (1998) yazarı *Paul Henze* mi desek? Farketmez biz ne dersek diyelim önemli olan bence Henze’nin ne dediği.

Federasyonu düşünün!

Bakınız ne diyor Türkiye aşığı Henze!

*“Bölgelerin kendilerini yönetimde daha çok sorumluluk almaları yönünde çok az şey yapılmıştır. Türklerin, çağdaş dünyada siyasal yönden en başarılı ve en gelişmiş ülkelerin FEDERASYON düzeni ile yönetilenler olduğunu düşünmeye başlamaları gerekir.”* 

Mustafa Yıldırım’ın dediği gibi bu model AB kışkırtmalarından etkilenenlere uysa da uymasa da Avrupa’ya benzemeye çalışan sivillere mutlaka uyacaktır.

Henze devam ediyor...


*Sayısız faydalar!..*

*“Herşeyin merkezi hükümetin otoritesi altında toplanmasını engelleyecek olan federal düzen yöresel (bölgesel) önderliği destekler ve siyasal, toplumsal, iktisadi sorunların çözümünde deneyim kazanılmasını sağlar. Yine bu düzen içinde etnik ve ayrılıkçı öbeklerin uzlaştırılmaları olanağı da yaratılır... Belki bu tür temel bir düzenlemenin yapılabilmesi için 20. yy. Sonunda Türkiye’nin içine sürüklendiği bunalımın biraz daha kötüleşmesi gerekecektir.”* 


*Hangi Henze?..*

şimdi düşünmeden edemedim. Yıllarca Türkiye’ye* “Maksat Demokrasi Olsun”* diye çeşitli vakıflar ve sivil toplum kuruluşları aracılığı ile para aktaranlar bu dünya ekonomik krizinden etkilenirler mi acaba? Bu kuruluşlar demokrasiyi getirme ve ihrac etme (bizim üzerimizden değişik ülkelere) konusunda görevlerini yerine getirdiler mi acaba? Yoksa hala bir yerlerden fonlanıyorlar mı bu kriz ortamında bile!

Rahmetli Uğur Mumcu bu fonlamanın ucunu 1989’da yakalıyor. *Yeni Forum dergisi*nin 50.000 dolar aldığını 
yazıveriyor. 


*Hangi Paul Henze?* 

*Yeni Forum dergisine yazı yazan İstanbul CIA İstasyon şefi Paul Bernard Henze mi?* 


...

----------

